# Kurz Hallo sagen



## punkix (10 Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade über euer Board gestolpert und muss sagen wirklich nicht schlecht.

Werd jetzt öfters hier sein :thumbup:

Gruß
punkix


----------



## AMUN (10 Sep. 2008)

punkix schrieb:


> Werd jetzt öfters hier sein :thumbup:



Das würde uns freuen...

Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß beim posten und suchen 

Grüße
Amun


----------



## Katzun (10 Sep. 2008)

herzlich willkommen bei uns und schön das es dir gefällt:thumbup:

hoffe du kommst nicht nur öfter vorbei sondern bringst auch noch was schönes mit 

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Muli (10 Sep. 2008)

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur noch anschliessen!

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board


----------



## maierchen (10 Sep. 2008)

Herzlich wilkommen auch von mir hier ,und viel spaß!


----------



## mark lutz (12 Sep. 2008)

schön zu hören viel spass hier


----------

